# IBS & Clinical Hypnotherapy & Managing Anxiety - Chat Group - US/Canada/UK/EU



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A few years back we had scheduled chat times to discuss IBS symptoms, anxiety, the mind-gut connection, and various treatments. meds. etc. folks were using, as well as discussing hypnotherapy and how it relates to symptoms and anxiety, stress, panic, etc.Since some of us have posted that we would like to use the chat feature, I would like to set up a timeframe as a trial for getting a formal chat group together for this topic area.Once we get it established, then we can branch out for general social discussions, other IBS related topic areas etc.Keeping in mind that there are time zone differences, yet we want to provide a good time that the majority can participate, post here if you want to do this, and what the best times would be.In the past, we have had a meeting on Sunday at 8pm UK time - or 2 pm CST/3pmEST/12 noon PMT, and then again in the US evening time - 7:30EST for hypnotherapy, and an hour later for general discussion. Then we did the same on Wednesday. Some of the UK people would get up from bed to join in those chats as well, as some friendships began to be formed. It was very lovely actually - and I think it would be nice to try this.Obviously, we can't honor everyone's request, but these times will be a start off point - so those who wish to start this up, do let me know.ALSO!!! I spoke with Michael Mahoney regarding starting up the chat sessions. Mike came to this BB originally in 1998! If enough people are in attendence at some point, and if his schedule allows, we would be able to ask Mike specific questions about IBS and hypnotherapy, how his program works, what observations he has for IBS patients, etc. For those of you unaware, Michael Mahoney works with gastroenterologists' and their referrals in a medical centre in England treating patients using clinical hypnotherapy. Since many of his patients were too ill to travel to his practice, he recorded his protocol for these patients, and eventually, this became the IBS Audio Program 100.OK, post here if you would like to do this and we will see what kind of numbers we get. Realizing we have Father's Day, and summer vacations, it might not work, but we'll give it a try!!!Thanks everyone!!! Cheers! Tara!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Ooh! Yes, I'm in!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Great Gracefully! We have two others on the IBS forum post:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums?a=tpc&f=431...09951#292109951And I will add your name there too, so all in one spot!I will post the official time with the time zones - take a peek over there to make sure, but I will post here too! This will be fun!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Gracefully, we have ArizonaJnz and miranda on the other forum to join us!Perhaps there are some who are not posting, but want to join us anyway - HOPE SO!!! Many of the original chat persons are no longer on the BB, but hopefully a few will see this,Feel Free to JOIN IN! Here are the chat times in all the time zones - we will have it Sunday evening, then!!! SUNDAY, JUNE 12USA/Canadian Time Zones:7:30 pm EST (East USA Coast)6:30 pm CDST (Midwest USA)4:30 pm PST (West)12:30 am GMT - UK Time (Yep, just half midnight)The official IBS chat portion - the first hour or so as determined by content will provide an opportunity for people do discuss their symptoms, and ask questions about IBS and treatment.After the first hour (more or less depending upon how the discussion goes) we can open it up to general social discussion. Though it sort of mixes together as conversations will do!Let me know if this is OK - and barring no personal emergencies (I have kids, so you know how that goes) we will "see" ya there or be square!!! (Showing my age! akkk)


----------

